# Vaping In Public...



## Ricgt (7/7/14)

So whats the deal with vaping in public?

What would you vetrans consider propper vapers etiquette in public spaces?

When you are at a restaurant do you walk into the smoking section or do you just have a few toots sitting down at the table/bar?

I think I am just adjusting from the stinkies so am a little bit conscious of vaping in public places. I dunno maybe I am just over thinking the whole thing, but I still get a hairy eye ball from time to time when out and about vaping.


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/14)

I guess after so many years of being persecuted as a smoker I’m maybe a little more brazen than I should be now that’s I’m as pure as the driven snow being a non-stinky vaper… I do vape pretty much everywhere but I do try and be a little respectful in restaurants… I tend to rather sit outside and vape… but I do vape indoors but I don’t send huge clouds out but rather a slow release down my chest.

I haven’t been kakked on yet so I must be doing it more ninja style than a cloud blowing competition if you get my drift.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (7/7/14)

Depends on were I go...

If I go to the restorants that know me I vape were is sit.
If I go to a Mall were they sell vapes I vape.
If I go to a place I don't know, I will first look around and take in the
suroundings and then decide if I will vape or not. Normaly I do and
have had no problems exept for one incedent were a old lady complaind
about my 'SMOKING'

I agree with @Rob Fisher, I don't blow huge clouds. I normaly keep it small and simple


----------



## Ricgt (7/7/14)

Nice feedback! I am still feeling out this whole vaping sceen so everyday is something new learnt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/7/14)

Ricgt said:


> Nice feedback! I am still feeling out this whole vaping sceen so everyday is something new learnt.


 
Later on you will be vaping with out thinking about it and will find yourself vaping were you thaught you would never vape... look around and see no wone even paying attention to you.

It is weard at the begining, but you will get use to it.


----------



## Joey786 (7/7/14)

Hmm I vape away, I haven't been approached as yet even in malls puffing away 

They look at device n don't see a ciggie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (7/7/14)

Just Do It

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (7/7/14)

I'm actually gonna go against the consensus so far. I don't vape where it might bother other people. Restaurants, shops, work. I'll go outside - not to a smoking area. But I suppose it's also a good way for me to work at quitting.

The way I see it, although it's not harmful, but it's similar to these tappits that drive around with their music blasting loud enough to kill insects - if it's impacting other people, I won't be selfish enough to do it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Silverbear (7/7/14)

I vape where ever I am, except of course in the office, although I have stealth vaped there. But as for Resturants, I respect the other partrions unless I am sitting at an outside resturant, but if inside I go outside, I do not go into the stinkie room. Malls, if feel it safe to do so and it is not crowded, then I will vape walking in mall. I have been know to vape in palces like wollies and builders and have not had any issues yet, as a matter a fact I have never had an issue anywhere that I have vaped. 

As for non-smokers mostly at work and in some public spaces, almost all are OK with me vaping, I even have some non-smokers asking why I do not vape in the office and all have no problem standing around me when I vape.

IMO the general public are no as ignorant about vapeing as we think, IMO stubborn stinkie smokers are more ignorant than non-smokers about vapeing.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## annemarievdh (7/7/14)

Silverbear said:


> IMO the general public are no as ignorant about vapeing as we think, IMO stubborn stinkie smokers are more ignorant than non-smokers about vapeing.


 
That is the truth!!!!! It is normaly the Smokers that have a problem with us vaping not the non-smokers.


----------



## NickT (7/7/14)

In restaurants even though I'm officially a non smoker, I still book a table in the smoking section. Smoking doesn't bother me and I generally prefer the atmosphere in the smoking section. People in the non smoking sections always seem so miserable and they seem like they're desperate sit down, eat and get the hell out of there. Smokers always seem to want to make an evening out of it. 

I have spent a few evenings in non smoking sections and looked at the other people and wondered why they just didn't use the KFC/McDonald's drive through.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ricgt (7/7/14)

NickT said:


> In restaurants even though I'm officially a non smoker, I still book a table in the smoking section. Smoking doesn't bother me and I generally prefer the atmosphere in the smoking section. People in the non smoking sections always seem so miserable and they seem like they're desperate sit down, eat and get the hell out of there. Smokers always seem to want to make an evening out of it.
> 
> I have spent a few evenings in non smoking sections and looked at the other people and wondered why they just didn't use the KFC/McDonald's drive through.


 
Interesting, doesn't that just up your temptation to have a smoke by sitting there? like you said s**t is usually more lively in the smoking section so wouldn't a tequila or two just swing you back to the stinkies.


----------



## annemarievdh (7/7/14)

Ricgt said:


> Interesting, doesn't that just up your temptation to have a smoke by sitting there? like you said s**t is usually more lively in the smoking section so wouldn't a tequila or two just swing you back to the stinkies.


 
The more I drink the more I vape, and cigarettes still taste disgusting. not a problem for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NickT (7/7/14)

I'm glad to say, no. Maybe it has to do with the way I switched over to vaping. It was simply a case of "I don't smoke them anymore(analogues), I now smoke(vape) these". My partner started vaping at the same time as me, but she is still doing a half/half job of it. I really don't understand how she can't drop the analogues altogether. For me it just felt like I was changing from camel to chesterfield. There was no big change.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (7/7/14)

I dont vape in other peoples space, its a matter of respect.
I walk outside or sit in the smoking section.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MarkK (7/7/14)

annemarievdh said:


> The more I drink the more I vape, and cigarettes still taste disgusting. not a problem for me


 
Bring out the dripper for that proper throat hit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/7/14)

MarkK said:


> Bring out the dripper for that proper throat hit


 
Hahahahaha noooo cant drink and drip  I wont servive that combination


----------



## Ricgt (7/7/14)

NickT said:


> I'm glad to say, no. Maybe it has to do with the way I switched over to vaping. It was simply a case of "I don't smoke them anymore(analogues), I now smoke(vape) these". My partner started vaping at the same time as me, but she is still doing a half/half job of it. I really don't understand how she can't drop the analogues altogether. For me it just felt like I was changing from camel to chesterfield. There was no big change.


 
Ok cool that makes sense, I feel the same way.


----------



## MarkK (7/7/14)

You will be dripping into your drink and sipping your top cap?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/7/14)

MarkK said:


> You will be dripping into your drink and sipping your top cap?


 
Saver to just vape with the mpt3 when drinking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/7/14)

NickT said:


> In restaurants even though I'm officially a non smoker, I still book a table in the smoking section. Smoking doesn't bother me and I generally prefer the atmosphere in the smoking section. People in the non smoking sections always seem so miserable and they seem like they're desperate sit down, eat and get the hell out of there. Smokers always seem to want to make an evening out of it.
> 
> I have spent a few evenings in non smoking sections and looked at the other people and wondered why they just didn't use the KFC/McDonald's drive through.


I can't do smoking sections anymore. I come out of there smelling like a nightclub. I know I use to smell like that all the time but now that my nose is working properly I can't handle it. I have to shower and get the clothes I was wearing in the wash as soon as I get home. I really didn't want to be that guy but really I can't even get a lift with a smoker that smokes in their car, which I have to endure when driving my dad. All the while I remember that this is what I put non smokers through when I was smoking. I also see customers on a daily basis and shudder to think of what I smelled like walking in just after finishing a smoke. 
I try my best not to vape in areas where one would not be allowed to smoke as a courtesy aswell as not stirring the pot to much there is enough stigma attached to vaping without me adding to it and until people are properly educated as to what we are doing why add to it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee (7/7/14)

Discretion is key, if you're in a place and feel comfortable to vape then go for it but try keep it on the down low, if you're stuck in a smoking section then feel free to fire up the big guns and turn that smelly place into a rain forest!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (8/7/14)

I was stealthing it on the plane back from Durbs this past weekend. Don't think anyone even noticed.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/7/14)

A lot of the heat in the EU and US came from not respecting other peoples space. I also learned this the hard way when I caused quite a scene in a bar once. (Won't talk about that).

If we make a hassel of ourselves, whether we are in the right or not, people will complain. When enough people complain, we'll be taken notice of and then we'll be restricted. After that, we'll be regulated.

Even though there's law in place in our country, it's hardly being enforced because it's not a problem. When it becomes a problem, we'll all be getting prescriptions for Dekang in no time. And if you think e-lqiuid is expensive now...

Simple rule I live by - DO NOT vape where you can not smoke! We really don't need any more heat on us. Non-smokers have the right not to breath in anything we exhale, harmful or not and the truth is many times they have no idea what it is. Just looks like smoke and that's kind of where the problem comes in.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KimH (8/7/14)

I'm with RevenLucky7 on this one. If I do go into a restaurant with a smoking section - I sit there. Granted the smell of cigarette smoke is very unpleasant for me now, but in light of all the negative publicity around vaping a little bit of discomfort is worth it for me to continue with my chosen intake of nicotine.
Also, it makes me feel great that after a 3 pack a day habit for 30 years I can sit and face temptation head on and not even feel the slightest pull back to the dark side 
I work for myself so I vape in the office, my PA on the other hand still smokes - but I am working on converting her too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (8/7/14)

Have you ever smelled a juice one of your friends are vaping and it smelled bad to you? I have a mate that vapes the most vile concoctions and sometimes get nauseated when I get a wiff. Now imagine you are walking in the mall and the guy in front of you blows out a cloud of smelly vapour...
I treat it like I treated smoking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AtomicFruit (8/7/14)

Iv made a point to vape everywhere I see no smoking signs. Its just who I am 
Social experiments are enlightening. They give you a nice cross section of what people think they know, and what they actually know 

Of all the places Iv vaped, from the bank to doctors waiting rooms. The only place I
had someone say to me "hey! you not allowed to smoke in here!" was MCDONALDS!

My response was, "its not smoke" to that I received an arrogant "IT IS SMOKE!" reply.

NOW the game was ON! After a rather heated discussion (argument) over the counter.
I emerged triumphant, and sat at my table (inside) puffing away.

Vapers 1, Mcdonalds 0!

Know your rights, dont take sh*t from people! The vapour coming off coffee is not smoke. It might look like smoke, but its not, and until theres a sign that says no vaping. I feel entitled in my right to vape.
That being said, i do advocate the use of manners eg. dont vape into someones face 


Gareth

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Alex (8/7/14)

When I stealth vape, there is no vapour output at all. It's like an asthma inhaler.

The problem I see it, are people who blow clouds, now that looks like smoking to people who don't know any better. It's very easy to get the nic fix without *any* clouds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (8/7/14)

i stealth vape in the car on my way to wherever we going, and leave my gear in the car

i never vape in malls, restuarants, or anywhere that has a roof (unless its at a vape meet ofcourse )

i prefer not to draw any unnecassary attention.

on saturday i had supper at a friends house, and after we ate they invited me outside for a smoke (they know i vape) so i joined them, and while outside i explained the undisputed unmatched benefit of vaping- not having to stand in the cold and freeze your nuts off to get your nic fix

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (8/7/14)

KimH said:


> I'm with RevenLucky7 on this one. If I do go into a restaurant with a smoking section - I sit there. Granted the smell of cigarette smoke is very unpleasant for me now, but in light of all the negative publicity around vaping a little bit of discomfort is worth it for me to continue with my chosen intake of nicotine.
> Also, it makes me feel great that after a 3 pack a day habit for 30 years I can sit and face temptation head on and not even feel the slightest pull back to the dark side
> I work for myself so I vape in the office, my PA on the other hand still smokes - but I am working on converting her too.


 
One way to convert your PA, tell her she is getting no increase if she does not swich to vaping ... Blackmail baby

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MarkK (8/7/14)

@AtomicFruit if you are asked not to vape some where, then dont... dont be arragant and carry on or they will just introduce the rules to get rid of us...

A manager has every right in the world to ask you to stop or even leave their establishment or shop so you should respect their wishes...

You are only making it worse for the next vaper to walk in there

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Bumblebabe (8/7/14)

I would say as long as its not in someone elses space go for it.
I have had to deal with @BumbleBee 's vaping smells for a while now, but he delt with my stinky so we are ok.....kind of. Now that I vape more and more I send him and his stinky Amarula  and cheese cake out the door. To me they smells awful.

Keep in mind that the vaping does have a smell and it can be off putting just as much as smoking, even if it is not harmful. 

We went out for dinner a while ago and I called ahead and asked how they feel about vaping, they were very happy to place us amung outhers inside and had no probelm with it at all.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Metal Liz (8/7/14)

i stealth vape a quick couple of puffs in the malls and shops while doing some shopping, in restaurants - i normally sit in the non-smoking section (because even though sean's still a smoker, he hates sitting in smoking sections but always did it for me (and for himself) otherwise he'd be left on his ace for most of the eve, seeing that i was known to chain-smoke), i put my MVPs on the table in clear sight and then when the waiter comes around to take drink orders, i ask if it's okay to vape and i've yet to had a no answer (touch wood)... i just find that as a vaper it's easier to be nice about it and ask than just assume  When Sean was in the hospital a couple of weeks ago, i used to go vape outside untill one of the patients that was smoking asked me why i come outside, it's allowed in the hospital, well that was the last of that, so for the rest of the week i puffed away next to his bedside and there was even another patient that came in on the thursday (with my favourite device on his bedside - MVP  ) that was vaping in his bed, it was such a cool experience hahaha!!! oh ja and when i went for the lasik op on my eyes i sneaked a vape in the bathroom while waiting to go in, the stress was too much not to hahaha

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MarkK (8/7/14)

Also note:

Liquorice (Anise oil) MUST NOT BE SMOKED AROUND PEOPLE ALLERGIC TO IT!
The same for cinnamon, try vape in places randoms wont be effected.
In this case your second hand vape will actually harm some one and set off an allergic reaction


----------



## AtomicFruit (8/7/14)

MarkK said:


> @AtomicFruit if you are asked not to vape some where, then dont... dont be arragant and carry on or they will just introduce the rules to get rid of us...
> 
> A manager has every right in the world to ask you to stop or even leave their establishment or shop so you should respect their wishes...
> 
> You are only making it worse for the next vaper to walk in there


 
Agreed, but if you read my post you will notice no one asked me to stop vaping.
The argument was about whether vapour is smoke. It had nothing to with upsetting anyone.
When i come across people that lack knowledge, I feel its my right to help educate them.
Just like if someone thinks tobacco cigarettes are healthy, would you not explain to them the health risks?

Trust me, I have infinite manners and respect for my fellow humans. If i was asked, politely and respectfully to cease and desist, I would bow out graciously and do so.

But dont come at me with an attitude and no facts. Simple as that 

G

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike (8/7/14)

Atomic, you did come across as pretty arrogant man


----------



## MarkK (8/7/14)

@AtomicFruit its not the worlds responsibility to know what we are doing or if its safe or not 
Its our responsibility to help spread correct information!  
Unfortunatly there are ALWAYS people that have no clue  lol we cant get away from that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/7/14)

I vape were I go, like I said, first look around and make sure your not going to bother any one. Most of the time when I vape in shops and malls I know it is a vape friendly place.

I normally go to a nail shop where you go and get accessories for doing nails. The first time I went in there I walked in there with my MVP in my had, (I always walk with it in my hand, get peoples reactions) and was asked what that is. I explained and since then I vape in the shop. Same happens everywhere I go, and the peoples reaction is always the same, I can vape there if I want to.

I do not like conflict, I do not like to offend anyone. So with that said, I feel comfortable vaping were I go as no one is offended with me vaping. And the juices I vape smells like sweets and puddings

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## AtomicFruit (8/7/14)

Mike said:


> Atomic, you did come across as pretty arrogant man


 
lol, i guess, but its hard not to meet arrogance with disdain and irritation.
How would you feel if you were accused of something you werent doing...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike (8/7/14)

AtomicFruit said:


> lol, i guess, but its hard not to meet arrogance with disdain and irritation.
> How would you feel if you were accused of something you werent doing...


 
If I was being an ass about it, pretty guilty and ashamed.


----------



## AtomicFruit (8/7/14)

Mike said:


> If I was being an ass about it, pretty guilty and ashamed.


 
I wasnt the one being the ass 
I just defended myself.


----------



## Mike (8/7/14)

I was talking about your first post. I was going to hit the big red X, but decided rather not to leave you with a negative rating

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AtomicFruit (8/7/14)

I think the world would be a better place if everyone just took 2 mins out of their busy lives and explained why they do things. Instead we all just keep quiet and the wheels fall off.
Knowledge is power!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## MarkK (8/7/14)

I get nervous in the malls, people just dont understand some times...

So i go stand with my Nemisis and Russian 91% at the twisp counter 
I vape and talk to the twisp guy making SURE to show all the ppl wanting to buy twisp that there is other stuff out there

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## AtomicFruit (8/7/14)

Mike said:


> I was talking about your first post. I was going to hit the big red X, but decided rather not to leave you with a negative rating


 
Thanks for not hitting the X

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Danny (8/7/14)

This has been a no-brainer for me since I started vaping. I started vaping to quit tobacco and reduce harm to myself and the people I share my life with. Not so I could amplify my addiction and the habitual, compounding behaviours attached to it. In this light I only vape where I could smoke before, of course I will take the occasional sneaky puff in a bathroom (if there is an extractor  and only because stinkies really freak me out now and vaping in second hand smoke tastes repulsive. This has actually really helped me develop control over my nicotine intake and the addictive behaviour. I find it amazing how little power nicotine cravings have over me now when compared to what used to happen to me when still on stinkies. Another positive for me from every once in a while being forced to endure some time with my old compatriots in a stinky zone is it is the best time to share about my vaping journey.
Another thing to note is it is the people that are wandering shopping malls and restaurants vaping that are giving ammo to the argument that vaping is renormalising a negative social behaviour. Yes we know its different, but does a child who sees you blowing clouds of imitation smoke. I think we in todays world should be more enlightened , if we follow the path of the smokers before us we will simply be outlawed just like them. Continue to present a positive attitude of compliance (within reason) and respect within the vaping community and we will recieve the exact same in return. I personally cant wait for the day I go to the mall and see vaping sections with no smoking signs and because of the differences in dispersion properties of vapour compared to smoke an indoor vapour lounge will definitely be appreciated. I love my life as a vaper

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## annemarievdh (8/7/14)

MarkK said:


> I get nervous in the malls, people just dont understand some times...
> 
> So i go stand with my Nemisis and Russian 91% at the twisp counter
> I vape and talk to the twisp guy making SURE to show all the ppl wanting to buy twisp that there is other stuff out there


 
Hahahaha I do that at the Puff counter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/7/14)

NickT said:


> In restaurants even though I'm officially a non smoker, I still book a table in the smoking section. Smoking doesn't bother me and I generally prefer the atmosphere in the smoking section. People in the non smoking sections always seem so miserable and they seem like they're desperate sit down, eat and get the hell out of there. Smokers always seem to want to make an evening out of it.
> 
> I have spent a few evenings in non smoking sections and looked at the other people and wondered why they just didn't use the KFC/McDonald's drive through.


 
I also do this for exactly the same reason. The only time I sit in a non smoking section is when the kids are with us, and then I usually stealth vape.



Ricgt said:


> Interesting, doesn't that just up your temptation to have a smoke by sitting there? like you said s**t is usually more lively in the smoking section so wouldn't a tequila or two just swing you back to the stinkies.


 
Never had the temptation to light up again. Was at a concert this weekend with plenty of people smoking and drinking around me, even I had a GOOD couple of drinks, and not once did I feel the urge to light up a stinky. (and I was on 1 to 2 packs a day just 2 months ago)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (8/7/14)

@Danny I agree with everything you said, except I have noticed alot of children looking at my cool metal toy and being amazed by it. This is followed by a sharp look from their parents 

So I no longer vape in front of children.
If they ever do pick up mommy and daddy's vape thing they are going to love it :/

I started by smoking dad's ciggies like many of us here... lol...

It would be really easy for any child to start wanting more of this stuff.
I would say be concious of children, there is enough time for them to start vaping all by them selves we do not need to help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/7/14)

MarkK said:


> It would be really easy for any child to start wanting more of this stuff.
> I would say be concious of children, there is enough time for them to start vaping all by them selves we do not need to help.


 
This is why I do not vape in front of my kids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (8/7/14)

@baksteen8168 respect for that sir!

@Danny the difference in the cravings! The best part about being a vaper!
I can go 12 hours without a vape and be fine..
I love the fact that I'm not addicted to 4000 chemicals! Just using the nicotine now 

There is more then 1 addictive property to those cancer sticks to just keep you coming back for more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (8/7/14)

When I started off vaping, I more often than not adhered to no smoking area's and despite the environment being disgusting, persevered by sitting in smoking area's. Over the months my behavior has changed and I usually vape everywhere I can, but do so as unobtrusively as possible. Perceptions are generally very difficult to change and the last thing I'd want is a non smoker/vaper being affected by my vaping.

I always remind myself how resitricted I was when smoking, so now don't want to blow my freedom by being an arrogant vaper.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/7/14)

AtomicFruit said:


> Iv made a point to vape everywhere I see no smoking signs. Its just who I am
> Social experiments are enlightening. They give you a nice cross section of what people think they know, and what they actually know
> 
> Of all the places Iv vaped, from the bank to doctors waiting rooms. The only place I
> ...


 
Sorry broski, but I'm X'ing you big time on this one.
Fact is, I can relate - I've been in this situation too and funny enough I think we share a similar kind of attitude and approache when we get defensive. We go in guns blazing. Wisdom dictates that while this might seem as a hearoic approach, it's also very stupid.

Regardless of actually being right - that person does not need to know the facts to log a formal complaint, smoke or not. When the powers that be investigate what happened, to follow up on the complaint, inquiries are made at the department of health. Now they become aware of it. 50 more random complaints and all of a sudden it's an epidemic. All of a sudden it's tits up and even more regulations are set in place.

Negative vibes surrounding vaping should be avoided at all costs. What seems like a little argument and debate to you between two people does not stop there once you leave the building. It gets escalated. This is exactly why the guys in the EU are now all forced to vape outdoors, only problem is there's a hatred for vapors now because so many people were pissed off.

We have a choice - vape outside and be respected for it. Or vape outside because everyone got pissed off and forced us too. Either way, soon, we will all be vaping outside. That's for certain.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## AtomicFruit (8/7/14)

Agreed, I just feel it's unfair for someone to be persecuted for something they didn't do!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/7/14)

AtomicFruit said:


> Agreed, I just feel it's unfair for someone to be persecuted for something they didn't do!


 
I'm with you 100% bro.
Welcome to the wonderful world we live in.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/7/14)

And here i am vaping away in my hospital bed, after the sisters said its ok to vape here 


Sent from Periwinkle the MVP

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (9/7/14)

"Like" on being allowed to vape in hospital, but what are you doing there??? Are you okay???


----------



## annemarievdh (9/7/14)

Haha i'm fine just taking out my wisdome teeth 


Sent from Periwinkle the MVP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/7/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Haha i'm fine just taking out my wisdome teeth
> 
> 
> Sent from Periwinkle the MVP


eeeek,  good luck


----------



## annemarievdh (9/7/14)

Ag thank you, im going to dreamland for a wile 


Sent from Periwinkle the MVP


----------



## Metal Liz (9/7/14)

oh okay  good luck with that, enjoy the sleep

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/7/14)

Dank the dormicum, waiting for it to kik in now. Stil wide awaik 


Sent from Periwinkle the MVP


----------



## Metal Liz (9/7/14)

you sure about that, seems like you're going a bit squint on the typing there   best of luck :hug:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (9/7/14)

Hahaha ok ok baai 


Sent from Periwinkle the MVP

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (10/7/14)

Well, I'm awake now  Vaping in hospital was nice. And thank you for all you guys sweet wishes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ian (23/7/14)

MarkK said:


> I get nervous in the malls, people just dont understand some times...
> 
> So i go stand with my Nemisis and Russian 91% at the twisp counter
> I vape and talk to the twisp guy making SURE to show all the ppl wanting to buy twisp that there is other stuff out there


Ha Ha. Love that idea. I'll be giving that a go in a few malls down here in Cape Town. Surely if a mall has got a Twisp counter it's ok to vape in a mall?? Anybody have any problems vaping in malls like Tygervalley or Cape Gate?


----------



## BhavZ (23/7/14)

Ian said:


> Ha Ha. Love that idea. I'll be giving that a go in a few malls down here in Cape Town. Surely if a mall has got a Twisp counter it's ok to vape in a mall?? Anybody have any problems vaping in malls like Tygervalley or Cape Gate?


 
If there is a twisp stand vaping in the mall generally isnt and issue, well none that I have experienced but I would advise caution when it comes to vaping in any of the stores.


----------



## Ian (23/7/14)

BhavZ said:


> If there is a twisp stand vaping in the mall generally isnt and issue, well none that I have experienced but I would advise caution when it comes to vaping in any of the stores.


Great stuff, and no, I wouldn't vape in a store. I am very new (less than a week) to vaping, and always consider the next person.


----------



## BhavZ (23/7/14)

Ian said:


> Great stuff, and no, I wouldn't vape in a store. I am very new (less than a week) to vaping, and always consider the next person.


Personally in public I prefer to stealth vape, puff, take in another breath of air, hold then blow down my shirt. Never had issues with that. My observation has been that as long as no one sees the vapour no one really cares.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ian (23/7/14)

BhavZ said:


> Personally in public I prefer to stealth vape, puff, take in another breath of air, hold then blow down my shirt. Never had issues with that. My observation has been that as long as no one sees the vapour no one really cares.


Aha, i'll give that a try. Funny things humans, they see smoke, and assume it's bad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (23/7/14)

Cloud blowing in malls will get you banned and vaping a bad name I'm sure


----------



## Tiaan (23/7/14)

I Vape everywhere I go, I treat it as a social experiment to see what peoples reactions are. The old tannies in Woolies food are usually the best.

I have only been asked to stop at 2 places. At a Spur, the manager came over and told us that Spur had a new policy that vaping is no longer allowed where you are not allowed to smoke, never had a problem at any other Spur so no idea if she lied or anything. 

The Second time happened at Slugg & Lettuce in Stellenbosch where the manager came and quite rudely said that we should stop vaping immediately and that we are disturbing the other patrons. Nobody seem to have complained and the Guy was really a ****. Then he left and the waiter came over and apologised and said we can continue vaping.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## BhavZ (23/7/14)

Tiaan said:


> I Vape everywhere I go, I treat it as a social experiment to see what peoples reactions are. The old tannies in Woolies food are usually the best.
> 
> I have only been asked to stop at 2 places. At a Spur, the manager came over and told us that Spur had a new policy that vaping is no longer allowed where you are not allowed to smoke, never had a problem at any other Spur so no idea if she lied or anything.
> 
> The Second time happened at Slugg & Lettuce in Stellenbosch where the manager came and quite rudely said that we should stop vaping immediately and that we are disturbing the other patrons. Nobody seem to have complained and the Guy was really a ****. Then he left and the waiter came over and apologised and said we can continue vaping.


Which Spur did you go to?

The one at N1 City told me that


----------



## Tiaan (23/7/14)

BhavZ said:


> Which Spur did you go to?
> 
> The one at N1 City told me that


 
Glengarry in Durbanville. So she wasn't talking total hogwash. If so I won't be visiting again. Not that there is much there to keep going back for.


----------



## andro (23/7/14)

I still believe that we should consider the next person . I always ask in a restaurant if is ok to vape and normally they answer if is a twisp is ok ( and i show them that is similar so they cool) . I work in canal walk mall and vaping there is not an issue walking around but not all shop are happy with it so please guys just ask first . The last thing we want is sign with no vaping etc . Just my two cents

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (23/7/14)

I think a lot of vapers are under the impression that vapor is odorless, it's Not! I have a bit of a sinus issue at the moment, @Vixen fired up her little evod with a bit of Zodiac Mango and I could immediately identify and even _taste_ it from across the room! I found that VK Menthol vapor smells like grape, a friend also said today that he could smell grape while I was vaping some VapeMob Mint 

So, yes folks, vapor does smell, and some of them are potent!



Edit... I lied, I only switched to vapemob mint later in the day, it was Vk Menthol he commented on

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tiaan (23/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I think a lot of vapers are under the impression that vapor is odorless, it's Not! I have a bit of a sinus issue at the moment, @Vixen fired up her little evod with a bit of Zodiac Mango and I could immediately identify and even _taste_ it from across the room! I found that VK Menthol vapor smells like grape, a friend also said today that he could smell grape while I was vaping some VapeMob Mint
> 
> So, yes folks, vapor does smell, and some of them are potent!
> 
> ...


 
Yes definitely not odourless but not bad at all!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Mike (23/7/14)

I hate strawberry. I'd be pretty annoyed if someone was blowing strawberry scent around me.


----------



## Tiaan (23/7/14)

Mike said:


> I hate strawberry. I'd be pretty annoyed if someone was blowing strawberry scent around me.


 
I hate lots of things, but I can't just sit in my house the whole day.


----------



## Tiaan (23/7/14)

@Mike would be interested to know why you disagree with my previous comment and dislike my latest one.


----------



## Mike (23/7/14)

Cause it's rude to go around doing whatever you want and imposing that on other people. It doesn't matter if it's not harmful. It's smell polution to other people. The same as when you're at a nice restaurant, enjoying a relaxing meal, and a table or two down there's two people sharing a table and shouting at the top of their voices even though they're 60cm apart. Just because it's legal doesn't mean it's not annoying. My personal pet peeve is my neighbours who have guests that think it's necessary to lean on their hooters for half a minute at 2am as they leave. Just a dumb thing to do.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (23/7/14)

Like standing in a queue and the guy in front of you farts, he may think it's pretty awesome and fairly harmless... Don't say it's not the same thing, it is. There are some smells that people think are pleasant, like lavender, who doesn't absolutely love lavender? Me! I  hate it with a passion!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## HPBotha (23/7/14)

I vape outside, and maybe coming into a building, but in general terms i follow the same rules as that imposed on smoking... but as soon as i am outside of a building i'll take a toot or two. while inside i take other's into consideration. 

at home ---- well that is where i tend to do most vaping, that and in the car. 

@BumbleBee i speak brale in the lift as I exit... i leave the lavender to linger in the lift.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (24/7/14)

HPBotha said:


> @BumbleBee i speak brale in the lift as I exit... i leave the lavender to linger in the lift.


 
hahahaha noooooooo


----------



## Metal Liz (28/7/14)

With monday night burger special being so busy and tge horrid smoking section full, Amy had to stay tucked into her little protective carry case in my bag, no cheddarmelt burger for Amy Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/7/14)

Aaaaa man!!!! Realy ?!?!?!? That sucks


----------



## johan (28/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> With monday night burger special being so busy and tge horrid smoking section full, Amy had to stay tucked into her little protective carry case in my bag, no cheddarmelt burger for Amy Lee


 
That SUCKs big time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (28/7/14)

Yup, but one has gotta shake ones head at the uninformed masses... smoking cigarettes (including electronic)!!!! Really??? I thought I was vaping, I don't smoke

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Yup, but one has gotta shake ones head at the uninformed masses... smoking cigarettes (including electronic)!!!! Really??? I thought I was vaping, I don't smoke



Hahahaha true that !!!!


----------



## Mike (28/7/14)

Wow I wonder how that happened. /s


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/14)

Great how they class us with the stinky suckers, I call discrimination!

Last time I was at spur they served me short little grey ribs, hey spur.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (28/7/14)

Personally I try and be considerate as possible:

1) Use a juice that does not smell strongly when exhaled (so no 5 Pawns Gambit at the workplace for me)
2) Keep inhaled vapour in my lungs about 5 seconds longer (this reduces the amount of vapour on the exhale)
3) Ninja exhale downward

So far nobody has made any funny comments; and really I understand why - as far as the other people around me are concerned, I am simply sucking on a metal thingy, without anything coming out when I exhale

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## WHeunis (28/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Like standing in a queue and the guy in front of you farts, he may think it's pretty awesome and fairly harmless... Don't say it's not the same thing, it is. There are some smells that people think are pleasant, like lavender, who doesn't absolutely love lavender? Me! I  hate it with a passion!


 
I haven't yet vaped in any public spaces, for lack of oppurtunity, but I take great offense at your discrimination towards farters!
Farters are people too ya'know!

Even though it was hard to type that with a straight face, i admit guilt to a couple of stealth squeaks that I've dropped in public from time to time... if it's gotta go, then it's gotta go!
And even though I do feel a bit bad each time, the evil inside my head won't allow me to not snicker to myself when someone passes by and starts blinking a whole lot...



BumbleBee said:


> Great how they class us with the stinky suckers, I call discrimination!
> 
> Last time I was at spur they served me short little grey ribs, hey spur.....


 
I haven't gone into a spur ever again since the last time they served me half cooked pork chops.
PORK CHOPS FFS! Don't they know anything about botulism and tapeworms?! Those ignorant a**jackets can keep their crap meat to themselves imho...


----------



## WHeunis (28/7/14)

Mike said:


> I was talking about your first post. I was going to hit the big red X, but decided rather not to leave you with a negative rating


 


RevnLucky7 said:


> Sorry broski, but I'm X'ing you big time on this one.


 
Not to fly way offtopic, but I really don't think it's a healthy behaviour to either threaten people with downrates or try to swing opinions with it either.

Regardless of how wildly different somebody else's opinion might be from yours, intimidation and/or name-and-shame-campaigns are not in my book the behaviour of well-rounded and open-minded grownups.

I too, disagree with his opinion/behaviour, but chose to leave it to more patient-minded people to "talk him down from the ledge". Intimidating or shaming a hostile person into a corner does not sound like the best way forward to me...

Just wanted to chime that in there for whatever it's worth.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## MarkK (28/7/14)

Just ask to talk to the manager  Have a quick little chat, be nice and friendly and try educate, if they still cannot accommodate you, take your business else where! Spur will learn quick with customers walking out the door  I LOVE double Monday  But not as much as I love vaping

Remember, nothing nasty, just share education  

@Metal Liz how is that reo treating you ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (28/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> With monday night burger special being so busy and tge horrid smoking section full, Amy had to stay tucked into her little protective carry case in my bag, no cheddarmelt burger for Amy Lee


whip out Amy and if they moan, tell them they didn't say anything on the sign about mech mods

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MarkK (28/7/14)

The forum can be a little rough
But we all play nice at the end of the day 

@WHeunis the more social ratings do not "stick" to you
Like the disagree's for example do not count as negative reputation

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (28/7/14)

Vaping in public, in my opinion, should really be done while being considerate of other people that, in the majority, do not smoke. The very last thing I want is for Joe public to just toss us into the same thought bin as analogue smokers

Rather show them that we can co-exist without mucking up their space - how awesome would it be if we could obtain and maintain that thumbs up from everyone around us regarding our habit

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (28/7/14)

WHeunis said:


> Not to fly way offtopic, but I really don't think it's a healthy behaviour to either threaten people with downrates or try to swing opinions with it either.
> 
> Regardless of how wildly different somebody else's opinion might be from yours, intimidation and/or name-and-shame-campaigns are not in my book the behaviour of well-rounded and open-minded grownups.
> 
> ...


 
The X is simply a "Disagree" button. We all go back in forth with debates and opinions. It's what makes a forum a forum and besides all the informative posts adds a bit of color. If you're going to have an opinion you're going to get opinions on your opinion too. It's not meant to threaten or down grade. Just banter. Many guys here have been around for a while, so you kind of know which card you're going to be dealt by someone in reply to what you are currently typing. This is a great forum with an awesome pack of members. No one is here to be hard on anyone, even with the odd wayward remark flying about every so often

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> The X is simply a "Disagree" button. We all go back in forth with debates and opinions. It's what makes a forum a forum and besides all the informative posts adds a bit of color. If you're going to have an opinion you're going to get opinions on your opinion too. It's not meant to threaten or down grade. Just banter. Many guys here have been around for a while, so you kind of know which card you're going to be dealt by someone in reply to what you are currently typing. This is a great forum with an awesome pack of members. No one is here to be hard on anyone, even with the odd wayward remark flying about every so often


Spot on!


----------



## Andre (28/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> The X is simply a "Disagree" button. We all go back in forth with debates and opinions. It's what makes a forum a forum and besides all the informative posts adds a bit of color. If you're going to have an opinion you're going to get opinions on your opinion too. It's not meant to threaten or down grade. Just banter. Many guys here have been around for a while, so you kind of know which card you're going to be dealt by someone in reply to what you are currently typing. This is a great forum with an awesome pack of members. No one is here to be hard on anyone, even with the odd wayward remark flying about every so often


 
Yes, I agree....the disagree button is simply that. Every one of us disagrees with someone every day and sometimes we say so. This is nothing more and nothing less than that. The tell someone that you are going to disagree with him or her is, to my mind, not threatening, but a statement of fact. To tell someone you disagree, but will not do so out loud (by using the X) is rather meaningless to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (28/7/14)

Fair enough.

I've never been a fan of such rating things on forums, mainly because in every single place i've seen them used they end up being abused in the ways i objected to (and much MUCH worse...).

But I am not above admitting misjudging a situation, and also not above giving it another try for a better experience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MarkK (28/7/14)

This is a locals community its not just abused, its exploited and awarded tenders, some pieces have been stolen!
We are all only human at the end of the day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (28/7/14)

WHeunis said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I've never been a fan of such rating things on forums...


 
<--------- I have two... mainly because I type a lot  I think...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (28/7/14)

I have one, for something I suggested about woodwork to someone that was rated "old". I wear it as a badge


----------



## Metal Liz (29/7/14)

MarkK said:


> Just ask to talk to the manager  Have a quick little chat, be nice and friendly and try educate, if they still cannot accommodate you, take your business else where! Spur will learn quick with customers walking out the door  I LOVE double Monday  But not as much as I love vaping
> 
> Remember, nothing nasty, just share education
> 
> @Metal Liz how is that reo treating you ?


 
Amy is an absolute dream and treating me very, very well hehe  thanks MarkK

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK (29/7/14)

Must come visit you again miss liz! must get chop there as well and we have a little coiling and flavour session

Reactions: Like 1


----------

